# 21 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Juli 2010)

Bei einer Massenpanik auf der Loveparade in Duisburg sind mindestens 19 Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, starben 16 Menschen am Unglücksort, drei weitere Menschen erlagen ihren Verletzungen im Krankenhaus. Nach Angaben eines Polizeisprechers wurden 342 Menschen verletzt. Wie schwer ihre Verletzungen sind, ist noch unklar. Einige von ihnen mussten reanimiert werden.

Zu der Panik war es in einem Tunnel vor dem Loveparade-Gelände am ehemaligen Güterbahnhof gekommen, dem offiziell einzigen Zugang zum Veranstaltungsgelände. Nach Darstellung des Leiters des Krisenstabes der Stadt Duisburg, Wolfgang Rabe, wollten Menschen die Absperrungen an den Seiten überwinden und seien dabei abgestürzt. Durch diese Situation sei offenbar die Panik ausgelöst worden, sagte Rabe in den Tagesthemen. Dadurch sei offenbar eine "Kettenreaktion" ausgelöst worden. Zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks sei das Gelände noch nicht voll gewesen. Die Menschen hätten sich jedoch nicht schnell genug auf dem Gelände verteilt, sagte ein Polizeisprecher.

*Schwierige Rettungsarbeiten*

Hilfskräfte versuchten, sich durch die Menschenmassen zu kämpfen. Polizei- und Rettungswagen rückten auf der benachbarten Schnellstraße zum Großeinsatz an. Sanitätshubschrauber landeten auf der Autobahn 59 neben dem Güterbahnhof. Nach dem Unglück wurden laut Polizei alle Notausgänge des Areals geöffnet, auch die für den Verkehr gesperrte A59 wurde als Fluchtweg freigegeben.

*Veranstaltung endete am späten Abend*

Die Techno-Party wurde nach dem Unglück zunächst fortgesetzt. Es wurden aber keine Besucher mehr auf das Areal gelassen. Der städtische Krisenstab habe gewollt, "dass diese Veranstaltung in Ruhe ausklingt" und keine neue Panik entstehe, begründete Ordnungsdezernet Rabe die Entscheidung.

Laut Polizei wurde die Musik gegen 23 Uhr abgestellt und die Besucher per Lautsprecher aufgefordert, das Gelände zu verlassen. Bei der Abfahrt der Teilnehmer am Duisburger Hauptbahnhof gab es laut Bundespolizei keine Probleme mehr. Zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr war der Bahnhof gesperrt worden, weil Besucher Zäune umgestoßen hatten, die anschließend auf die Gleise fielen.


*Kritik am Sicherheitskonzept*

Unter dem Motto "The Art of Love" hatten ab 14 Uhr rund 1,4 Millionen Technofans auf dem Musikfest gefeiert und getanzt, das erstmals auf einem abgeschlossenen alten Bahngelände stattfand. Nun mehren sich die Vorwürfe, das Gelände sei für die Großveranstaltung nicht geeignet gewesen. So viele Besucher habe es nicht aufnehmen können. Der einzige Zugang zum Festgelände führte durch zwei sehr lange Straßentunnel unter den Bahngleisen.

*Loveparade-Gründer Dr. Motte *kritisierte die Veranstalter scharf: "Ein einziger Zugang durch einen Tunnel birgt die Katastrophe in sich. Ich bin sehr traurig", schrieb er in seinem Internet-Blog. Das Gelände abzusperren, sei ein Fehler gewesen. Dass die Techno-Party auch nach dem Unglück weitergegangen sei, finde er "ekelhaft". Der Techno-Discjockey, der mit bürgerlichem Namen Matthias Roeingh heißt, äußerte sein "Mitgefühl für alle Beteiligten und deren Angehörige".

*Duisburgs Oberbürgermeister Adolf Sauerland *verteidigte das Sicherheitskonzept. Es sei "stichhaltig", wahrscheinlich seien "individuelle Schwächen" Auslöser der Katastrophe gewesen. Ein Sprecher der Stadt Duisburg wies den Vorwurf zurück, das Gelände sei für die Veranstaltung zu klein gewesen. Es sei ausreichend Platz für die Besucher gewesen, betonte er. Neben dem Haupteingang sei noch ein Nebeneingang geöffnet worden, als der Andrang zu groß wurde.

*Panikforscher: Tunnel war groß genug*

Auch der Panikforscher Michael Schreckenberg verteidigte das Sicherheitskonzept, an dem er selbst beteiligt war. Der Tunnel sei groß genug ausgelegt gewesen, sagte er im WDR. Seinen Aussagen zufolge wurden vor der Veranstaltung viele mögliche Notfälle durchgespielt. "Es gibt aber immer Menschen, die sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten", fügte er hinzu.

Die Loveparade, die früher in Berlin gefeiert wurde, hatte vor drei Jahren in Essen ihre Premiere im Ruhrgebiet erlebt. Vor zwei Jahren gastierte sie in Dortmund. Im vergangenen Jahr war die in Bochum geplante Loveparade abgesagt worden, da die Stadt den Besucherandrang nicht bewältigen konnte.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## begoodtonite (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*

traurig...es läst sich nicht mehr ändern, einfach traurig für alle beteiligten.


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*

Das ist wirklich schrecklich und darf eigentlich nicht in unserem Land passieren!


----------



## FCB_Cena (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*

Selbst schuld


----------



## amon amarth (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*

schlimm, schlimm, einen eingang bei so menschenmassen... 

und cena, deinen sarkasmus kannste stecken lassen, echt!


----------



## friedx (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*

*Katastrophe ???

Katastrophe mit Ansage: Vorhersehbar UND vermeidbar !

Mehrere Leute hatte die Veranstalter voher gewarnt.
Völliger Irrsinn geschätzte 1,5 Mio. Leute durch ein Nadelöhr auf ein
Gelände zu schicken, daß nur für 250.000 vorgesehen ist - und als es eng
wurde hat die Polizei die seitlichen Absperrungen nicht aufgemacht.
*


 

*[email protected] hat eine Vergleichskarte Berlin - Duisburg gemacht:*





*Und so schaut das Ergebnis dann aus:*



 

 



*Die Veranstalter und der Einsatzleiter der Polizei können gleich mal ihre
Anwälte anrufen - sofern die Staatsanwaltschaft sie nicht wieder vom
Haken läßt.

Traurig ...und unglaublich dumm !!!
*


----------



## begoodtonite (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*



FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Selbst schuld



das ist schon kein sarkasmus mehr, das ist total unangebracht, ich hoffe du kommst nie in eine vergleichbare situation, denn dann würde ich dich auch auslachen müssen. 

und es waren nicht 1,5mio menschen gleichzeitig da, zu keinem zeitpunkt.


----------



## krawutz (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update*

Schrecklich und grausam. Und fast genau so schlimm, dass sofort wieder alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, die schon immer vor allem gewarnt und alles schon vorhergesehen haben. Es gab im Vorfeld genug Möglichkeiten, sein besseres Wissen zu offenbaren - von den Medien bis zum Verwaltungsgericht. Aber da war Schweigen im Wald.
Man soll die Staatsanwaltschaft in Ruhe ihre Arbeit machen lassen und die Stimmung nicht mit immer neuen "Enthüllungen", Vermutungen und (teilweise sehr widersprüchlichen) Augenzeugenberichten anheizen.


----------



## Katzun (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update*

unglaublich was da passiert ist und sowas in deutschland wo alles under jedes durchgeplant ist.

ich hoffe die verantwortlichen werden ihre gerechte strafe erhalten.

R.I.P


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*



FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Selbst schuld



Absolut dämlicher Beitrag!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update*

*Schon alles sehr traurig was da passiert ist.
Das 20te Todesopfer ist nun auch bestätigt*​


----------



## JayP (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*



FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Selbst schuld



sieht Eva Hermann ja ähnlich:angry: ich find solche Kommentare einfach nur zum :kotz:

Als sie am Sonntag in Spiegel Tv einen abdäncenden Love Parade Jünger zeigten, der trotz Kenntnis des Unglücks weiter feierte und noch Sachen äußerte wie:" ja wen interessierts! und selber schuld wenn man Probleme hat und auf die Love Parade geht!" kann man schon am Menschenverstand zweifeln.
Dieser Typ schien nicht gerade der klügste zu sein und machte auch den Eindruck als wenn er Drogen eingeschmissen hatte.
Wenn man jetzt böse ist, kann man sagen halt ein typscher Besucher der Love Parade. Dann kann man aber auch behaupten dass alle die ins Fußballstadion gehen stark alkoholisiert sind und sich prügeln wollen, was ja auch nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.

Fakt ist doch das viele sich so eine Veranstaltung auch einfach mal angucken wollen, die sonst gar keine elektronische Musik hören, einfach nur aus Neugier,um Spaß zu haben und mit Leuten zu feiern.

Ich höre bis heute kein Techno und war nie auf der Love Parade, mir persönlich tut verdammt nochmal aber jede einzelne Person leid die dort Ihr Leben verloren hat.

Und das sollte jeder so sehen (Cena Du bitte auch), weil uns das Miteinander als Menschen auszeichnet. 

Egal ob jemand das Haupthaar auf Wacken schüttelt oder wild hüpfend zu Techno abgeht, jedes Menschenleben ist gleich wichtig und sollte erhalten bleiben.

Wenn jeder nur mal ein bischen an den anderen denken würde, hätte man so eine Tragödie wie die Loveparade in Duisburg vielleicht auch verhindern können.


----------



## happy holiday (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update*

keine voreiligen Schuldzuweisungen

eine tragische Tragödie ist es allemal


----------



## tommie3 (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade - Update*

Wer weiss wie oft es "gerade nochmal gut gegangen" ist.Wo aus lauter Profitgier und Unfähigkeit der zuständigen Behörden die Augen zugedrückt wurden.
(frühere Veranstaltungen)


----------



## Katzun (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: 19 Tote bei Massenpanik auf Loveparade*



JayP schrieb:


> sieht Eva Hermann ja ähnlich:angry: :kotz:



ekelhaft was sie da von sich gegeben hat...

die frau ist der letzte drxxk!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (28 Juli 2010)

*Die Zahl der Todesopfer nach der Massenpanik 
bei der Duisburger Loveparade hat sich auf 21 erhöht !*

In der Nacht zum Mittwoch ist eine 25 Jahre alte Frau 
aus Heiligenhaus bei Essen im Krankenhaus ihren Verletzungen erlegen, 
die sie sich auf der Loveparade in Duisburg zugezogen hat, 
sagte der Duisburger Staatsanwalt Rolf Haverkamp. 
Die genaue Todesursache werde untersucht. 
Die übrigen 20 Opfer waren nach Behördenangaben infolge massiver Brustquetschungen erstickt. 
Anhaltspunkte für Stürze aus großer Höhe als Todesursache 
hätten sich nicht finden lassen, hieß es. 
Der Leiter des Krisenstabes, Wolfgang Rabe, 
hatte am Wochenende dagegen erklärt, 
zahlreiche Opfer seien gestorben 
oder hätten sich verletzt als sie versuchten, 
am Ende des etwa 20 Meter breiten 
und gut 200 Meter langen Tunnels über Zäune und Mauern 
auf das Veranstaltungsgelände zu klettern, 
um der Enge im Zugangsbereich zu entkommen​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (1 Aug. 2010)

*Trauerfeier für Opfer der Loveparade*

*Duisburg (dpa) - In einer bewegenden Trauerfeier haben Tausende in Duisburg 
der 21 Opfer der Loveparade gedacht. 
Bundespräsident Christian Wulff und Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel 
sprachen den Angehörigen ihr Mitgefühl aus. 
NRW-Ministerpräsidentin Hannelore Kraft versprach zu klären, 
wer für die Massenpanik vor einer Woche die Verantwortung trägt. 
Familien und Freunde konnten nach dem Gottesdienst an der Unglücksstelle 
um ihre Toten trauern. 
An einem Trauermarsch durch Duisburg nahmen anschließend 2000 Menschen teil.*​


----------

